# System-wide keyboard hook in OS X?



## alk (Apr 20, 2004)

Hi,

Is there any way to set a system wide keyboard hook in Mac OS X? I have an background application and this application should intercept all pressed keystrokes. Please help.

I have found some info about  jGNE Filters, but it's for Mac OS Classic only 

Thanks.


----------



## anarchie (Apr 20, 2004)

You get to hack the windowserver.  Find the keyboard input routine, and use APE Lite and a windowserver bundle to override it with your own handler.


----------

